# Click Tracks in Recording and Classical Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Are click tracks used at all in CM recording?
Is it common or uncommon?


Curious...


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

definitely used in film scoring.. not sure about other areas


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

In real classical music? Never. That's the conductor's job or in the case of smaller ensembles, it's listening together. Click tracks are fine for films and video games, but that's about it.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

as mbhaub says.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

The tempo in CM isn't set in stone as it is in rock, jazz, etc. For example in Beethoven's Violin Concerto, there's a significant slowing in the middle of a measure. Not even the whole measure, 2 beats within the measure. That slowing repeats every time the phrase is repeated.


----------

